

Wiffiti: A pretty twitter feed for large TV screens at live events - Alex3917
http://wiffiti.com/

======
mseebach
No. It spends more time on head-ache inducing bouncing stuff around than on
actually displaying the message.

This feels like the late 90's/early 00's MP3-player-apps .. totally 'leet
acid-green sci-fi-alien techno UIs and little more than the very bare minimum
functionality.

